# Battery Charger / Tender



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hello all , I am in need of purchasing a new Battery smart charger/Tender to maintain my two Trojan T-125's during off season winter months here in Vermont (winters are long) 
I have recently looked at the sentinals but not sure. If others have researched and can provide additional recommendations , any make or model number recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 
- Dave


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

These seem to be pretty good. Lots of choices depending on what you need to do.

http://www.batterytender.com/


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I have both: a smart charger and a small float charger similar to this one. Also use this solar panel after a full charge to maintain batteries while installed on OB between outings.

After dry camping I pull the batteries







and run the smart charger to fully charge, recondition, or equalize as needed. Then remount and connect the solar panel for maintenance charging. I use the battery minder on a auxillary AGM battery I use for my CPAP while camping.

Hope this helps.
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bentpixel said:


> I have both: a smart charger and a small float charger similar to this one. Also use this solar panel after a full charge to maintain batteries while installed on OB between outings.
> 
> After dry camping I pull the batteries
> 
> ...


Wow...you pull them off the Outback each time you dry camp?









I simply bring the Outback home 2 days before our next trip and pull it into power at home. I've never had any problems with batteries (2x6v) not getting fully charged. YMMV.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

After reading 
click here ---> 12 volt side of life
- I too take them off to recharge rather than rely on AC and the converter in the RV -- here's an excerpt :
*
Charging your batteries*
So you ask: "what does all that mean?" It means that battery charging is a little more complicated than most people think. It's not really safe to assume that driving your motorhome will keep your house batteries up to par, or that plugging your trailer in to A/C power and letting the converter run will make everything hunky-dory. The truth is, most of the RVs on the road have very poorly designed battery charging systems courtesy of the factory. Why? Well, cost plays a key role in deciding what equipment a RV will have installed when it's sold. Most RVs depend on the 12volt converter to charge the house batteries. In most cases, that's a very poor compromise!

*Converters vs. real battery chargers*
As stated above, the converter in your RV really isn't designed to be a decent battery charger. It's main purpose in life is to provide 12 volt power for your rig while you are plugged in to an A/C outlet. *Since the converter is designed to not exceed a voltage of about 13.5 volts, it will never fully charge your batteries. Also, after it has succeeded in partially charging your batteries, it will then commence to boil off electrolyte, as the "float" voltage is too high (should be about 13.2 volts max.). If you plug your rig into A/C power for months at a time, you MUST keep a close eye on your battery's electrolyte level. It is very common for a converter to boil a battery dry in a month or two.* Don't let it happen to you! If you must live with your converter, it is a big help if you unplug it or switch it off when the rig is in storage and attached to A/C power. Just run the converter overnight once a month or so and it will be much easier on your batteries. Another significant disadvantage to the converter is that most units aren't capable of delivering their rated amperage to the batteries to charge them. Older converters will only manage about 10 or 15 amps and will put out significantly less when powered by a generator.

A much better choice is to replace your converter with a modern 3 stage battery charger. These units are fully automatic and can be left plugged in continuously without damaging your batteries. They provide much higher charging current than a converter and will fully charge your batteries in short order, even on generator power. Many better inverters include a 3 stage battery charger as part of the unit. You can also buy just the charger and replace your existing converter with it, as it will handle all the functions of the converter and keep your batteries in shape too! Unfortunately, these chargers aren't cheap... you can expect to pay from $50 to $400 for one, depending on ratings and features. Still, if you need to replace a failing converter or are considering getting an inverter, don't miss the chance to get a 3 stage charger. They really are worth the money if you use your batteries a lot.

Since my old charger has now croaked (it was very very old) I think I have decided on this new one unless someone can suggest a better 3 stage model

--->3 STAGE


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

My experience is a little different. The WFCO convertor/charger seems to be a very capable three stage charger. I use this meter in the 12 v plug on the ceiling to monitor the batteries. I've seen a bulk charge at 14.2 taper down to 13.6 and the float toggles between 12.6(off) and 13.2(on).

The Smart charger has the maintenance charging programs for reconditioning and equalizing the cells. Trojan and others have warned against storing less than fully charged batteries due to the build up of sulfide crystals. This naturally occurring process is reverse(mostly) by recharging. After deep discharges or storing discharge, the the crystal bonds get stronger and thicker. Reconditioning helps reverse this effect and restore the plates to a state closer to new.

So when I've finished camping with hookups the solar panel is enough to keep the charge. And, after dry camping, until the generator fairy puts one under my pillow I'll drag, haul, and cuss the batteries home for complete recharge. The solar panel easily keeps the batteries at full charge until next month's outing.

Happy trails,
Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 12volt side of life is good information but is general and not specific. The WFCO converter/chargers in the outbacks are 3 stage chargers and are very good. Is there better? Well sure but unless you are really, really maintenance intensive with your batteries the built in converter/chargers do a fine job.

You still need to check electrolyte levels a couple times a year but you would do that anyway if you used a super duper best charger ever made.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The 12volt side of life is good information but is general and not specific. The WFCO converter/chargers in the outbacks are 3 stage chargers and are very good. Is there better? Well sure but unless you are really, really maintenance intensive with your batteries the built in converter/chargers do a fine job.
> 
> You still need to check electrolyte levels a couple times a year but you would do that anyway if you used a super duper best charger ever made.


With this in mind, my approach is batteries off 1x per year (Dec-Feb) and leave on from March-Nov.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Funny that this post is here right now... We just got back from a 7 day dry camping experience, and it was .... interesting. Keep in mind that we were running a single deep 12 volt, the one that came with the RQS when we bought her. I checked fluid levels last month, and topped everything off. Keep her plugged in right up until lift off time.
At the CG I got all set up, turned on some lights, and all of a sudden it was lights out. Flash, then beeping from the cO2 detector. Lights back on, then off. When they came back up, I checked the controller, and it showed only one bar on the power meter. Great, and I have 10 hours until I can run the generator (State park, 2130 hrs). I checked the fluid levels, and all but one cell was dry. Double great. Topped off the cells, and backed the truck up and plugged her in for a couple of hours. Got us through the night anyway.
The next day, it was off to the parts store for a second deep 12, with cables. Hooked them up in parallel, ran the generator for a couple of hours, and everything SEEMED ok, until that night. Only showed three bars. When the gen was running, it showed all 4. So for the rest of the week it was a balancing act between running the generator to charge the batteries, and hoping not to flat line during the night. I didnt have a meter to check and see if the original battery is history, which would explain the short power span. I was seriously questioning the WFCO charging system during this week...
As an aside, has anyone replaced that moniter panel with an aftermarket model? The one that comes with the Outback is satisfactory, but it is just lights- I'd like to see some form of actual numbers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> has anyone replaced that moniter panel with an aftermarket model? The one that comes with the Outback is satisfactory, but it is just lights- I'd like to see some form of actual numbers.


I like this idea. Have you seen any like this? Wonder what it would take to do???


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Hello all , I am in need of purchasing a new Battery smart charger/Tender to maintain my two Trojan T-125's during off season winter months here in Vermont (winters are long)
> I have recently looked at the sentinals but not sure. If others have researched and can provide additional recommendations , any make or model number recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> - Dave


I have had a few battery tenders over the years and I really like the BatteryMinder. Do a little searching on the web for information about your choices. 
I found this one comes highly reccomended. The link is from the manufacturer, but I found it cheaper elsewhere.

BatteryMinder


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Was able to purchase my Battery Tender Plus which offers 4-Step Charging with BTP Microprossor technology for

49.90 with free UPS shipping. 
10 Year Warranty
30 Day Satisfaction Return Policy


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Whatever happened to maintenance free batteries?

Years ago when I had to check the levels of my batteries, all I did was pull the caps and add water as needed. Never had one of those things that stopped the water once the battery was topped off to prevent overfilling. Now it seems we've taken a step backwards. I know my Interstates have caps but in the two months we've had our Outback I haven't even looked at them. After reading this thread I'm concerned.

We keep the Outback plugged into the house power when not towing. Just started doing this so unlikely a problem, yet. It's been about 3 1/2 weeks this time and we're heading out in two more. But now I'm wondering if I should disconnect the AC and wait until were ready to hit the road again. We don't really need to be connected but I assumed doing so would keep the batteries fully charged. Now I'm concerned I might be cooking them.

Question now is how frequently do I check the levels, monthly, or twice yearly? Also there seems to be some disagreement over the effectiveness of the Outbacks converter. Do I really need to upgrade or add an second source for the batteries? Remember I'm retired and don't have unlimited funds so am a bit of a minimalist when it comes to things of this nature. Still I know a few dollars spent on preventive maintenance can save big bucks later on. But where is the balance.

Something else I learned while cruising this forum is that tires wear better when be used consistently. Maybe that is also true of RV batteries. So the question for those of you who have had good luck. Are you using your Outbacks on a regular basis? Conversely those that have had problems, could it be the result of minimal use?

Gary


----------

